# Does anyone remember?



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Maybe two or three years ago there was vendor of 3-D printed "wild west" structures in N scale. They had a page in a "gallery" feature on this site that isn't here anymore. I bought one from Fifer Hobby - a nice little white plastic building with no interior (mine is a "Trading Post"). Does anyone remember their name?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GNfan said:


> Maybe two or three years ago there was vendor of 3-D printed "wild west" structures in N scale. They had a page in a "gallery" feature on this site that isn't here anymore. I bought one from Fifer Hobby - a nice little white plastic building with no interior (mine is a "Trading Post"). Does anyone remember their name?


This the thread?








WILD WEST SHOOT OUT CONTEST


FROM: OLD WEST SCENERY - 3D LASER PRINTED N GAUGE OLD WEST BUILDINGS & SCENERY www.oldwestscenery.com Get your own suggestion of a WILD WEST SCENERY item free! Use the email address on this page and submit your idea for the next old west scenery item! [email protected] Just...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe not this one might help you better.








OLD WEST SCENERY


OLD WEST SCENERY HAS A NEW LOOK AND NEW ITEMS! Beautifully detailed N-Scale 3d laser printed Old West Buildings & Scenery. No Kits, No Glue, No Mess, No Frustrations! CHECK US OUT @ www.oldwestscenery.com [email protected]




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A direct link to his site, once there click Shop and you see his buildings.


https://oldwestscenery.com/


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you very much.
*Update: *Next question: Are they still in business? Other than the COVID reference on the home page, the site looks like it was last updated in September 2018, "tom1958" last posted here on Dec 1, 2017; and Fifer Hobby doesn't list them as a supplier anymore. They seem to have a Facebook account (last updated in 2020), so I'll have my wife try to contact them and see if they respond.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GNfan said:


> Thank you very much.
> *Update: *Next question: Are they still in business? Other than the COVID reference on the home page, the site looks like it was last updated in September 2018, "tom1958" last posted here on Dec 1, 2017; and Fifer Hobby doesn't list them as a supplier anymore. They seem to have a Facebook account (last updated in 2020), so I'll have my wife try to contact them and see if they respond.


That I don't know.
*Company Contact Info*
B&T Model Railroad
Building and Design
Works LLC
1540 Keller Pkwy
Keller, TX 76248
Phone: 817.301.8786
[email protected]


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

My "Recommended Reading" recommends a recent thread regarding a manufacturer of similar stuff called "Gold Rush Bay". They make HO and N scales.

GOLD RUSH BAY's HO scale Haunted House | Model Train Forum


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GNfan said:


> My "Recommended Reading" recommends a recent thread regarding a manufacturer of similar stuff called "Gold Rush Bay". They make HO and N scales.
> 
> GOLD RUSH BAY's HO scale Haunted House | Model Train Forum


That guy still in operation yet?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> That guy still in operation yet?


Assuming you mean "Gold Rush Bay" by "that guy"; member JeffHurl posted 21 days ago that he had recently received an order from them so I would assume they're still in business. I've been to their website, it doesn't look dated like Old West Scenery.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GNfan said:


> Assuming you mean "Gold Rush Bay" by "that guy"; member JeffHurl posted 21 days ago that he had recently received an order from them so I would assume they're still in business. I've been to their website, it doesn't look dated like Old West Scenery.


This one we were first talking about,
*Company Contact Info*
B&T Model Railroad
Building and Design
Works LLC
1540 Keller Pkwy
Keller, TX 76248
Phone: 817.301.8786
[email protected]


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I called 817.301.8786 -it goes straight to B&T Model Railroad Building and Design Works voicemail. I left a message saying I was looking to see if Old West Scenery was still in business. I'll let you know if he calls back.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GNfan said:


> I called 817.301.8786 -it goes straight to B&T Model Railroad Building and Design Works voicemail. I left a message saying I was looking to see if Old West Scenery was still in business. I'll let you know if he calls back.


He had some nice stuff, a little pricey but what isn't expensive today.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's another manufacturer - this one in China: Outland Models Official Site 
Some of their stuff is on eBay. These are more like some Euro kits - the parts are on what looks like sprues, they come with a sheet of plastic you have to cut if you want windows, and they come with a sheet of what are called decals but look like stickers for signage.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

This is what that kit makes - they say these are 1:160








and there's another set that's different colors.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Update on B&T Model Railroad: *Since last Tuesday I've called their phone number, e-mailed their e-mail address, and had my wife try to contact them thru Facebook - and received no response. I'm going to assume that https://oldwestscenery.com/ is a "zombie" website.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This would pass in a Wild West town?
Brick was used back then.

RAILROAD HOTEL N scale


----------

